# Can you help me figure out the genetics for my mice?



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Well first off, i should start by saying that all of my breeding stock is either from petco, or a feeder breeder.

So I'll start off by Telling you what I have. 
Buck1: Blue pied Satin
Buck2: RY satin (produced by Doe 1 and Buck 1)

Doe1: Black Pied Long hair satin
Doe2: RY pied Satin
Doe3: PEW
Doe4: BEW

Now I'll tell you the pairings I have done so far and the outcomes I've gotten.

*Buck1 X Doe1 (all satin)* (7 babies)
-RY pied
-Blue Pied
-Black Pied

*Buck1 X Doe2 (all satin)* (8 babies, 5 lived to weaning, 2 lived after weaning. What could have caused this?)
-Unknown color, pied
-black pied

*Buck 1 x Doe3 (half satin)
*
-Agouti self
-Blue self
-Dove (?) (couldn't quite figure that out either. I'll post pics for all unknown colors in a reply below)
-Unknown color (maybe stone?)

Now, All of my does have each rested a month and I have bred again, so what could I get from these pairings?
*
Buck2 X Doe1* (im hoping for long hair, is this possible?)

*Buck2 X Doe2* (im hoping for more RY pied, is this possible?) (specifically im hoping for white blaze and belly, which both have, is it possible to produce babies of the same nature?


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok so now time for pictures for these dang unknown colors!

So first off, from my pairing of *Buck1XDoe2* 
i got this really light almost golden color, you can barely see it against the white (these odd colors also did not thrive on their own)

















and Now for the odd colors from my *Buck1XDoe3*
(so sorry for the giant pictures! )
(this is the beige/ possible dove color? It has dark eyes)









and this is a color I have no idea what to call (it's a lot lighter than the one above and is almost silvery???)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

First off quick q buck 2 is he also a pied? As you say both parents are pied and u can't get a self from two pied?

(Edited to change D/d to d/d )

Buck 1 
Know for sure
a/a B/# C/# E/e d/d P/# s/s sa/sa Go/#
I'd guess his babies from doe 3 are c diluted as they have black eyes by the look of it so can't be dove, I'd guess baige as that can come in a varity of shades. So he could be C/ce

Will try rest after work.


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Buck 2 is pied. However, he only has white on his stomach and a white dot on his forehead. 
and aslo, im a little confused about the whole dove/beige thing, bc by Us standards they'd be a dove, but by UK, beige. 
And that lighter silvery color, i can't find anywhere. He looks a lot more brown in the picture than he actually is.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

From what I've Hurd half of usa dove is blue diluted choc, and lilac is pink eye black, but the other half of usa, UK and rest or Europe it's the other way around with dove being pink eyed black and lilac being blue diluted choc. And as its a UK based forum it would prob save confusion to us the more common way.

I'm not up on ressive yellow as don't have it here but here my guess for them

Buck 2
He has at least a/# B/# C/# d/# e/e P/# s/s sa/sa Go/go
I don't know if blue with ry would look diffrent than black with ry, it it does and he looks normal then he would be D/d

Doe 1
a/a B/# C/# D/d e/e P/# s/s sa/sa go/go

Doe 2 
Is at least
a/# C/# e/e P/# s/s sa/sa Go/#
If choc and blue do make ry look diffrent and she look normal I'd also say B/# D/#
Could the light gold babies just be a shade or ry or maby a c diluted ry?? (Again know nothing of this gene)

Doe 3 is at least
A/a c/c d/# S/# Sa/sa Go/#


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Just thought baige is out as that is ce/ce and as mum is PEW she is c/c so they could be ce/c which is cream, they could maby be dark cream I guess but I'm wondering if lilac
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/lilac.html


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Maybe they are lilac :shock:

and as for those lighter RY babies, maybe they are blue diluted RY's, but I'm not sure if that's possible either?? Shout out to any RY experts out there! lol

And am I correct in thinking that mating my long hair back to her son will produce some more longhair, even though her son isn't a long hair himself?


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

and then if blue dilute does affect RY, and that how I got those weird light colors, is there something in there genetically that made those babies unable to thrive on their own? They were only in a litter of 5 and yet never made it past a month from being weaned. they just withered away despite my best efforts. 
Im just wondering if the blue on my RY affected the outcome of the babies health??


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Yep if u put your long hair girl back to her son you have a 50/50 chance to get more long hair, u could be unlucky and none inherit the males lh gene go is long hair Go short hair, simple ressive.
I'll be doing this with my long hair that popped up.

As for the dying litter I have no idea to be honist, I had a litter when I first had mice and all died within a few weeks of weaning, non looked right small eyes scrawny size compared to the other litters. They went one by one. It could be the female maby, if it happens again with a diffrent buck I'd say it's something to do with her.
When I had blacks I'd lose the odd one after leaving mum, they would go very skinny and die, age didn't seem to matter, taken away at 4 weeks and 8 weeks it happened, first week away it would happen. I asume it stress related.


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah, I also think that the story of their birth could have affected them too. This female had 8 babies, and only 6 made it to the second day bc she kept trying to eat them. Turns out, she needed to be left alone in a 10 gal for her not to eat her babies. :/ The presence of other mice stressed her out, even though she would cuddle, groom, and ask help from her freinds to build a nest. She's so strange. The 6th one died bc it was very much a runt and although it would eat and get warmth, but it just didn't make it to day 4. (i didn't cull bc i wanted to see colors, and if she had lived, i would have kept as strictly a pet)

This was my second litter and was a complete disaster. The remaining five lived to weaning age and I kept them with mom for an extra week as they seemed small, then when i separated them, i fed them a mix of dry food, and goat's milk esbilac soaked bread, it didn't seem to help. By the end of 8 weeks, only one had lived and it was 1/2 the size of any other mice from my other litters at that age. My lil bro now keeps her as a pet.

If this happens again, the RY doe will not be used again, and most likely her offspring will be kept far away from my lines as I have no idea whats going on with them.


----------

